# Faltante



## Shorlok

Oi amigos.

Como se dice "*faltantes*" en portugués? Me refiero al caso en el cual se envía un pedido con mercancías y el pedido no contiene todas las cosas que fueron ordenadas, es decir, hay "*faltantes*".
Puede ser que se diga igual?

Obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

(Item) faltante / (itens) faltantes.


----------



## maria64maria64

E que tal "em falta"? Estaría correcto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"item/itens em falta", estaria correto.


----------



## Shorlok

Obrigado amigos!


----------



## Carfer

maria64maria64 said:


> E que tal "em falta"? Estaría correcto?


 
Eu diria até que em Portugal é o mais comum. Não estou a ver ninguém a dizer '_faltantes_'.


----------



## vf2000

Carfer said:


> Eu diria até que em Portugal é o mais comum. Não estou a ver ninguém a dizer '_faltantes_'.



Se você pede 10 caixas e recebe 9, tem 1 caixa de perda ou perdida/ausente/não recebida/EXTRAVIADA 

Se você pede 10 caixas e o vendedor diz que só pode te enviar 9, é porque o item está "_*em *_falta", não existe para a venda.

Se você pede 10 caixas azuis e o vendedor diz que só tem verde, as azuis estão "*em *falta".

Espero ter ajudado
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Se você pede 10 caixas e recebe 9, tem 1 caixa de perda ou perdida/ausente/não recebida (fico devendo o termo técnico que acredito que exista).


 
E porque não _'em falta'_, como nos outros casos? A caixa falta no conjunto que você devia ter recebido, seja por se ter perdido, por o vendedor não a ter em stock para a poder vender ou por outro motivo qualquer, não?


----------



## vf2000

Carfer said:


> E porque não _'em falta'_, como nos outros casos? A caixa falta no conjunto que você devia ter recebido, seja por se ter perdido, por o vendedor não a ter em stock para a poder vender ou por outro motivo qualquer, não?



Estou investigando o termo técnico correto para responder à pergunta com precisão. 

Se alguém me disser que um produto está "_*em *_falta" eu vou entender que não há no mercadopara vender, então não se faz o pedido, não se paga por ele e não se confere sua chegada ao destino.

Se uma pessoa me disser que um produto faltou , então é porque o cliente pediu, pagou e continua esperando por ele.

Como na pergunta o Shorlok escreveu que "Me refiero al caso en el cual se envía un pedido con mercancías y el pedido no contiene todas las cosas que fueron ordenadas, es decir, hay "faltantes", acho que a palavra correta é EXTRAVIADOS.
Lembrei!
AXÉ


----------



## GOODVIEW

> E porque não 'em falta', como nos outros casos? A caixa falta no conjunto que você devia ter recebido, seja por se ter perdido, por o vendedor não a ter em stock para a poder vender ou por outro motivo qualquer, não?



Para nós (terra brasílis) _em falta_ significa que não havia no estoque da loja. Para este caso diríamos _tem uma caixa faltando_.

Eu costumo usar _faltante_ ou _cambiante_ (principalmente por escrito mas não unicamente dessa maneira) porque gosto dos termos mas normalmente as pessoas acham engraçado e comentam...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Exemplo de "faltante" no Brasil. No caso, figurinhas do Mundial: http://www.paninigroup.com/br/fifaworldcup/panini-special/missing-stickers.html


----------



## Carfer

GOODVIEW said:


> Para nós (terra brasílis) _em falta_ significa que não havia no estoque da loja.


 
Pois para nós não. Estar em falta é, simplesmente.... faltar.

Para o caso de '_faltantes_' que o Who mencionou, nós dizemos _'esgotados'._


----------



## vf2000

Carfer said:


> Pois para nós não. Estar em falta é, simplesmente.... faltar.
> 
> Para o caso de '_faltantes_' que o Who mencionou, nós dizemos _'esgotados'._


Carfer, "esgotado" é quando já não tem, já não se fabrica, já não se encontra e "faltantes" (que eu nunca tinha ouvido antes) é quando _*você *_não tem no seu album 

Entenda-se "você" como sujeito indeterminado.
AXÉ


----------

